# Is chrome really dead? Blank screen issue



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys.
Yesterday i open chrome and i had this issue.
Chrome not loading nothing! Just a blank screen!
I search on google and i found that there is serious issue with chrome and thousands of windows/unix users have the same problem.
Anyone who knows what happens?


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

Could you drop the funeral link?
I just opened Chrome and it's still alive (at least the reincarnation at mine )


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't speak very good english but googling i understood that something goes wrong with chrome.
If you google: Chrome not loading any page, Chrome shows blank screen etc you will find a lot of results 
With a very quick search i found this.
http://jueseph.com/2009/09/more-sof...-doesnt-load-any-pages-displays-blank-screen/
http://satisfaction.mint.com/mint/topics/mint_com_will_not_load_in_chrome_blank_white_screen
http://www.google.fm/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=55803f659799bc66&hl=en
http://www.labnol.org/software/webpages-not-opening-in-google-chrome/13041/
http://forum.chromefans.org/chrome-suddenly-not-loading-anything-t383.html
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=1916f28bfce5a937&hl=en
Ok. For Windows i understand. Maybe virus, roolkits. But here? Also i see some solutions but for Windows. Here what i am doing?


----------



## adamk (Jun 17, 2010)

So what errors does chrome give you if you run it from a terminal?

Adam


----------



## Nightweaver (Jun 17, 2010)

Works fine for me. I'm having issues with some extensions every now and then but nothing too serious. Chorme itself is working great.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

```
chrome
[0617/132342:WARNING:base/debug_util_posix.cc(228)] Don't know how to do this
[40763:53715392:58348690175:ERROR:net/disk_cache/backend_impl.cc(129)] Unable to rename cache folder
[40763:52797440:58348698673:ERROR:chrome/app/chrome_dll_main.cc(234)] Gdk: shmget failed: error 12 (Cannot allocate memory)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

Note that you need this in /etc/sysctl.conf for Chrome to work well (or else pages appear to be hanging, are rendered partially, or garbled):

```
## http://chromium.jaggeri.com/old/README
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

I did it but the same results. Just opens, load google just fine but screen is blank white


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

Did you activate the sysctl? Chrome works 99.9% here. A _very_ occasional glitch, but I've forgotten about FF by now.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

how to activate sysctl?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

`# /etc/rc.d/sysctl restart`


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

Same issue. Nothing changed


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

On this my install (8-STABLE, i386, KDE4) I didn't modify sysctl.conf at all and Chrome runs like never better.
I assume you first had Chrome running fine and suddenly it failed, doesn't it? 
What changes did you do to your system in the meantime? Updates? Kernel/world rebuilds...what?


----------



## darkshadow (Jun 17, 2010)

*?*

my project manager has the same issue on linux , he just told that after killing chrome process for many time it work well


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

> I assume you first had Chrome running fine and C it failed, doesn't it?


Yes. I was not using chrome for a while but everyday i am doing ports update/upgrade. And now i open it and suddenly i have a blank screen.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

3 alsa ports were commited recently. Did you successfully replaced original ("alien") alsa ports first required by Chrome with the new ones? 
What's your Chrome version and do you still have its port intact?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 18, 2010)

> 3 alsa ports were commited recently. Did you successfully replaced original ("alien") alsa ports first required by Chrome with the new ones?


No. I guess that portsnap did that. If not, how to do it?
After recompile all my packages finally chrome worked


----------



## sprewell (Jun 19, 2010)

On FreeBSD, this problem is probably related to that last line of debug output that you pasted:


```
ERROR:chrome/app/chrome_dll_main.cc(234)] Gdk: shmget failed: error 12 (Cannot allocate memory)
```
The free build of Chromium relies on SysV shared memory to pass rendered webpages between processes, which is why the kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1 flag helps it perform better.  My guess is that you probably upgraded to FreeBSD 7.3 or some newer version of FreeBSD that broke compatibility.  For example, builds compiled on FreeBSD 7.3 will fail on 7.2 with the same shmget error.  I have moved the subscriber builds to file-backed sharing, which is what the Windows and Mac Chromium builds use.


----------



## Sennaar (Jun 21, 2010)

Any universal solution so far?

I also have blank pages with multiple dying threads

```
Thread 3c35000 has exited with leftover thread-specific data after 4 destructor iterations
```

Tried everything above, none works.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe this help.
http://chromium.hybridsource.org/old/i386/chromium-5.0.359.tbz (i386)
http://chromium.hybridsource.org/old/amd64/chromium-5.0.359.tbz (amd64)
from http://chromium.hybridsource.org/
Also you must go to */etc/sysctl.conf* and add this line

```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```
After do

```
/etc/rc.d/sysctl restart
```
and try again.


----------



## draco003 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just for future reference if anybody came across this thread

Giving kern.ipc.shmall a higher value will solve this problem

`# sysctl kern.ipc.shmall=17731`

to make it work on boot :

`# echo 'kern.ipc.shmall=17731' >> /etc/sysctl.conf`

Thanks to mgmartin for pointing out: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=59927&postcount=7


----------

